# Lehigh Valley PA March 8th Results



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

All the rain didn't dampen the spirits this Saturday as the crowd of ten racers gathered around the SnakePit for another night of HO Racing action. This time we even had a "One Man Show" with Tom Stumpf of Tom's H.O. Cars from New York bringing a table full of cool Dash Motorsports bodies and new Auto World Super III's for sale as well as donating enough race prizes that everyone walked away with something...Thanks Tom! If you're ever at a slot car show be sure to visit Tom, he's a heck of a nice guy and always has a great lineup of things for sale! 

After about 3 hours of practice it was time to line 'em up. First was the Stock T-Jet Race. These popular cars were as always alot of fun and tonight proved no different. Racing was very close but car trouble hit Tom in his second heat keeping him off the mark for the rest of the race. The "no longer mysterious" Eddie B. had a good looking car in practice but it developed a case of the wiggles at race time, forcing him to hold back a bit. Oddly the blue lane seemed to be trouble for alot of guys, lap times were all over the place on that middle lane, we noticed it with Chad first but he was not alone as alot of guys did not do well in blue. By the time it was over, Bud Green proved to be untouchable with his Green Daytona-Bodied ride. 

After a pizza and yakin' break it was on to the MT/XT race. Myself and Ed S. were the lone Aurora guys, hoping to prove that the old can still beat the new...but it wasn't gonna happen tonight. My car had brush spring trouble throughout the race, it got so bad I only got 3 laps in my last heat (and that was with the help of someone pushing me over the line at the end, lol). Ed's car was ok but just no match for the XT's. In the XT realm, the Fast and Furious release of cars proved once again that they are the one's to beat. The only real issue I spotted was that wheelszk's screamer from three weeks ago just couldn't get up to speed tonight (I still think he ran the wrong car). Tim took second place with a fresh-out-of-the-box F&F car, but it was still no match for Bud's well raced screamer, with which he took a commanding lead in every heat. Congrats to Bud for winning both classes!









Thanks to everyone for coming, and stay tuned for info on the next race! 

*HT Members:
Myself - Swampergene
Bill - wheelszk
Ed S. - sethndaddy
Tom - tomhocars
Chad - ubetrbqwik



















After racing wheelszk, Ed S., and myself hung out for a little testing with the Auto World Super III's...though initial reports were scary these cars were pretty fun, stay tuned for a full report coming soon!


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Nice track Gene!


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*wicked track*

Wicked lookin track there Gene. 
The bunch in pic looks like they are at the office and gettin busy..:thumbsup:
Thats what it's all about. A bunch of slotheads+ a wicked track and a bunch of little cars== a great bunch of freinds and a fun weekend.:thumbsup:


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Thanks guys!

It is alot of fun, great bunch of guys there :thumbsup:


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Gee, do I look fat in these jeans? LOL


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

wheelszk said:


> Gee, do I look fat in these jeans? LOL


No honey, you look fine....:wave:


----------

